# The Most Gorgeous Veiltail Ever!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I really think Spike is the most gorgeous veiltail I have ever seen! The only thing that would make him better would be if he was a fancy marble!! 

What are everyones opinions on him??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He's pretty! by the way, I messaged ya!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw a veiltail exactly like him. had the black at the end of the fin and the sparkles on the body.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is an eye catcher thats for sure!!! beautiful!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. Very cool!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of red ones, but hes gorgeous!


----------

